# كهرباء بالمجان طاقة كهربية جديدة من احد العلماء



## fagrelsabah (1 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

انه العالم الامريكي اشتيفان مارك 
الذى اختفى لاسباب مجهوله بعد عرضه لاختراعه لملف كهربيى يعتمد على الرني بين عدة ملفات كهربية واللتى توفر فى الملف الثانوى طاقة كهربية جديدة نتيجة ظاهرة الحث المغناطيسي 

وهذه الاخترعات اختفت ولا نجد الا المعلومات والتجارب على مستوى العالم لها وقد نجح الكثيرين فى صناعتها ولكنهم بالطبع بعيدين عن الاضواء لانهم يعلمون مصير تلك الاخترعات فهى لن يسمح بتصنعيها من قبل ؟؟

والاهم 

اليكم الفديو 
فالملومة المريئة خير دليل على الخبر 

ولعلنا نجد يوما من امتنا من يقدم لنا مثل تلك الطاقة المجانية 

Free Energy Coil Group Demo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4fHUXr77ng&feature=related


----------



## سعيد كروم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي ربنا يكلل جهودك بالخير انشاء الله ويطلع من بيننا من ينهض بهذه الامه مع تحياتي وشكرآ:20:


----------



## eng_salem1 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

peace for you dear fagrelsabah
please i need to talk with you on your email 
how can i catch you i dont know i can write my email or this forbiden from this moltqa
put please i need to talk with you


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 ديسمبر 2009)

eng_salem1 قال:


> peace for you dear fagrelsabah
> please i need to talk with you on your email
> how can i catch you i dont know i can write my email or this forbiden from this moltqa
> put please i need to talk with you


 
_You may contact him by sending a personal message through his personal file . You can provide him with all contact adresses there BUT not here_

_REGARDS_​


----------



## بوب رام (4 مارس 2010)

باااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله بناشر العلم من باب المعروف


----------



## soof (7 مارس 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> انه العالم الامريكي اشتيفان مارك
> الذى اختفى لاسباب مجهوله بعد عرضه لاختراعه لملف كهربيى يعتمد على الرني بين عدة ملفات كهربية واللتى توفر فى الملف الثانوى طاقة كهربية جديدة نتيجة ظاهرة الحث المغناطيسي
> ...


لعل اختفاء هذا العالم لانه ......!!!!!!!!!


----------



## برهم السيد (23 أغسطس 2010)

الله يوفقك


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (25 ديسمبر 2010)

الشكر والتقدير


----------



## aminabdulhady (28 ديسمبر 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> انه العالم الامريكي اشتيفان مارك ، الذى اختفى لاسباب مجهوله بعد عرضه لاختراعه لملف كهربيى



فعلا المؤامرة موجودة وأصحاب المصالح يدافعون عن مصالحهم حتى لو تطلب الأمر طيران رؤوس قد أينعت وحان وقت قطافها ، لأن المسألة عندهم مصالح × مصالح




fagrelsabah قال:


> اليكم الفديو ، فالمعلومة المرئية خير دليل على الخبر



المشكلة في الكثير من الفيديوهات نرى موتور يعمل ، ولا نعلم أساس عمله ، ولا ماذا به من الداخل فكيف سنستفيد من الفيديو؟

تحياتي 
أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

